# 97 Mountaineer new audio play, no sound but has power



## Marcingolota (Mar 17, 2010)

I just finished up wiring my 1997 Mercury Mountaineer new audio player. The harness I used was Scosche FDK10B with a Naxa NX-682 CD Player.

When I turn it on everything on the Audio Player looks like it was working correctly, but no sound came out of the speakers. I've tired pressing the reset button and double-checked to see if the wiring was correct. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

need to bypass the factory amplifier, schosche does not make an amp bypass harness, they are to cheap. You need to upgrade to a Metra wire harness for your vehicle which either integrates or bypasses the factory amplifier.


----------

